
Ask HN: How do you do Event Sourcing? - lohengramm
I see a lot of people talking about Kafka, but I don&#x27;t really get how to fit it inside an Event Sourcing system.<p>What is the current state of the art (if there is such a thing) of Event Sourcing?
======
dozzie
In event sourcing you need to somehow pass around _events_ , which are
arbitrary _data_ that describe necessary change of the state. Kafka is a
message router/forwarder, with message being an arbitrary _data_. No go figure
where does that fit.

~~~
lohengramm
Hey, thanks for the answer. Maybe I wasn't clear about my point, but the
question is not really about what is ES or what is Kafka. I am sure Kafka can
be used in ES systems, but Kafka alone is not a complete solution for ES
systems, it merely routes and stores the events.

I think people are doing ES in different ways, and I wish I could hear about
the architectures around: what kinds of internal services people have
producing and consuming the events, where they process the side effects of the
events, where to store the events and also how they are updating the databases
used by the applications. I mentioned Kafka because it plays a major role for
several implementations, but Kafka is not the whole story neither it is
obvious how to deal with it.

